# what did everyone get today for boxing day?



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys, show off your steals and amazing deals!!
I'll start off first, got my dog a dog bed for 50% off at petsmart, 200w jager heater from kinged for $30, and a silver arowana 20% from north American pets 

Overall a very good day and I'm a happy camper .


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Bought some algae wafer, frozen food, and a test kit from king ed for 40% and 20% off. Bought 3 bunch of plants from north american pets 20% off. She has pretty cheap fishes with the additional 20% off all livestock for boxing week. IPU also has some boxing deals


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally bought half dozen redline torpedo barbs at king ed!! 50%off!
Also picked up couple heaters and prime. Will probably go back during the week for food and maybe more torpedo barbs if there's any left. Lol.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought a vacuum at canadian tire for $100 @ 50% off with Christmas gift cards


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't left the house yet! Gonna hit King Ed's sat or sun. No rush for a week or more of deals there.


----------



## Kolat (Jul 21, 2014)

Did North American Pets still have zebra loaches? Saw a few in my buddies tank and now I want some.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I got a couple of nice corals from Oceanic coral! 40% off!! I will drop by j and l and king ed again tomorrow lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Heater, frozen food, and pellet food from King Eds. Skimmer and seaweed sheets from J&L.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Cleaner shrimp, porcelain Crab. 2x blue hermits, couple corals, algae scraper, reef putty, 3x chemi pure blue (year supply!), reef foods coral food and some fish food


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

tommyragasa said:


> Hey guys, show off your steals and amazing deals!!
> I'll start off first, got my dog a dog bed for 50% off at petsmart, 200w jager heater from kinged for $30, and a silver arowana 20% from north American pets
> 
> Overall a very good day and I'm a happy camper .


How big is the Silver arowana and how much was it? did they have any baby/small arowana's for sale?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

4 Parkinsoni Rainbowfish BOGO! Look great in my tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Corals from King Ed's - Neon Green Wall Anchor, HUGE Red & Green Symphyllia flat brain, Green Pearl Bubble & Red Flowerpot.

Fish & supplies from J&L - Big Ornate Leopard Wrasse, Med. Black Leopard Wrasse, 4 Nassarius snails, AiptasiaX, PhosGuard, Purigen, FD Shrimp, and Shlobster A & B Two Part Calcium/Alkalinity additives.

May hit the stores again tomorrow or just KE over the week. I know I shouldn't (don't need or want to spend more on the tanks this week).

Anthony


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Ordered from a couple places
J&L. Mainly stocked up on replacement parts and maintenance stuff.. 
Reef supply - couple of power heads 

Today I'll be heading into the LFS looking at livestock
Also be watching craigslist and usedvictoria for after xmas deals


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Too much 

From J&L: 6 sexy shrimp, 3 commensal shrimp, 2 emerald crabs, and 1 giant Blueberry Gorganian. Freshwater Flakes, Prime, an Airpump, and a bucket of instant ocean salt.

From King Eds: 4 striated loaches,3 bosemani rainbows, 2 silverflying foxes, and a partridge in a...I mean a multi-morph zoa rock :bigsmile: and 4 Rummy Noses and 2 Otos for the significant others (who thankfully declined to join me in the shopping ) tank.

From Anthony (he counts right? ): Rasta, Watermelon, and Fire and Ice Zoas. A head of bright green torch and hammer and a head of purple frogspawn :bigsmile:


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

was today the last day of the sales at king ed or tomorrow?(sunday)

And do they have serpae tetras?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Unknown crim said:


> was today the last day of the sales at king ed or tomorrow?(sunday)
> 
> And do they have serpae tetras?


Believe the sale is on all week.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Just got an HOB. still thinking of getting a light fixture, heater, and substrate.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Too much
> 
> From Anthony (he counts right? ): Rasta, Watermelon, and Fire and Ice Zoas. A head of bright green torch and hammer and a head of purple frogspawn :bigsmile:


Of course I count. 1, 2, 3, 4... (could go on till infinity but I won't :bigsmile

Went to King Eds to drop off some Blueberry wine for Ron and share some Malaysian Chicken Satay with everyone. Ended up picking up a new pink featherduster & a green filefish (eats aiptasia). So spent more $$. Oh the insanity........


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*A new Led fixture for my 33 Gallon tank.*

On sale @ Reef Supply ordered a IT 2060 led, Christmas present from my bride.

Evergrow IT2060 Controllable Full Spectrum LED (24" Light)


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

J and L for online shopping. Big 4L Prime , NLS food, Fusion air pump and quick filter pads. All 20% percent off and free shipping to my front door. No line ups no hassle. Gotta love J and L.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

So which one of you bought all those redline torpedo barbs?!?!??!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> On sale @ Reef Supply ordered a IT 2060 led, Christmas present from my bride.]


Wow..great gift Laurie. Nice to see that wifie has her priorities right :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Of course I count. 1, 2, 3, 4... (could go on till infinity but I won't :bigsmile
> Went to King Eds to drop off some Blueberry wine for Ron and share some Malaysian Chicken Satay with everyone. Ended up picking up a new pink featherduster & a green filefish (eats aiptasia). So spent more $$. Oh the insanity........


Hey Anthony...let us know the next time you head to King Ed with Malaysian Chicken Satay....I'm only 15 minutes away


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Hey Anthony...let us know the next time you head to King Ed with Malaysian Chicken Satay....I'm only 15 minutes away


Sorry George, probably not till spring/summer. Too cold right now to stand there watching over the satays so they don't overcook. Mostly bbqing lamb, rack of lamb, marinated chicken, sockeye & steaks nowadays.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

x5 danios at $0.39 each and a gorgeous bunch of Hornwort for $1.49. I regret not getting the last bunch and some water sprite.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The Guy said:


> On sale @ Reef Supply ordered a IT 2060 led, Christmas present from my bride.
> 
> Evergrow IT2060 Controllable Full Spectrum LED (24" Light)


Post a picture of your fixture when it's setup. Looks nice and has lots of colors


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

I got quite few things 

King eds: blue methylene, 6 long fin serpae tetras, and last 4 short fin serpae tetras, 3 red dwarf gouramai's 
Couple plantes, planning to go get more serpae tetras next week

Pet smart: 3 baby bala sharks, 2 redtails, light blue gourami, gold gourami, 2 amazon swords

Rogers aquaric: 1 large anubias plant


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Sorry George, probably not till spring/summer. Too cold right now to stand there watching over the satays so they don't overcook. Mostly bbqing lamb, rack of lamb, marinated chicken, sockeye & steaks nowadays.


I don't know you, but your life sounds so damn awesome. Visit king eds all, eating nicely cooked meats. Jeez...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Chronick said:


> I don't know you, but your life sounds so damn awesome. Visit king eds all, eating nicely cooked meats. Jeez...


Forgot to add: Beautiful wife who's ok with cleaning and laundry if I do 90% of the cooking & grocery shopping, and two wonderful little girls. YUP, life is "so damn awesome". 

Didn't have time to go King Ed's today, but will probably pop in tomorrow since Kathie (one of the owners) requested that I bring her some of my stir fried noodles which she liked so much from the last couple of Boxing Weeks.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

did someone say they saw silver flying foxes at king ed pets?
were there any left? 

I'll drop by tomorrow in the afternoon to check it out


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Where is North American pets? And number? First time I've heard about this store haha


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

clintgv said:


> Where is North American pets? And number? First time I've heard about this store haha


2255 Kingsway, Vancouver, BC V5M 2T6
(604) 438-7166


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> did someone say they saw silver flying foxes at king ed pets?
> were there any left?
> 
> I'll drop by tomorrow in the afternoon to check it out


I got them...when I went there (on the 26th mind you) there were still a good amount, at the least a few dozen of them left.

Quite funny actually. I originally went in a month or so ago and they were $5 each or 5/$20. I was skeptical if they were actually Crosso. Reticulatus because they usually retail for much more and I was not familiar with them, so I took a few pictures and went home to check. They checked out, made the decision to make a trip in the near future to pick some up for my tank.

The next I go in around a week or two later and they went up to $12.99 each! Not blaming them, I actually found it quite funny :lol:


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I bought an API water test kit at King Ed's. The next day I was at J & L's and saw the same test kit for half the price (not on sale) and bought it, so I decided to go back to King Ed's to exchange the original kit for some bulbs instead. I didn't mention that I had found it much cheaper elsewhere. The cashier told me that she "forgot" that the test kit was on sale, and did I still want it at half price. Very strange.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> On sale @ Reef Supply ordered a IT 2060 led, Christmas present from my bride.
> 
> Evergrow IT2060 Controllable Full Spectrum LED (24" Light)


So my light is now backordered so I guess a lot of folks wanted the same one when it was on sale. It's all good I'll wait I got a my Coralife lunar to use until it gets here,


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Bought flying fox yesterday and placed them in a temporary container to let them acclimatize. Left for a few hours and when I came back, I couldn't find them. Turned out they jumped out as they where a few feet from the bucket. I would have like to get replacements but unfortunately they where the last from King eds...


----------

